# design your own god



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

What would its nature be? What characteristics would it manifest? Would it have rules?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 2, 2011)

He would visit regularly,  in a tangible, physical way, not just in the secrecy of someone's mind,  for all the world to see so there would be no question as to his existence.  He would reward and punish based on behavior, the reward or punishment being commensurate to the behavior.   He would lead by example, not "do as I say not as I do".  

I like what Pnome says about him:  "He wouldn't care if I believed in him or not" because he's god and he ain't petty like that.

That's a start.  More to come.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 2, 2011)

He would make it so that eating pizza and buffalo wings would lower your cholesterol and cause you to lose weight.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 2, 2011)

Man has and will continue to design his own version of God. Even within the most devout followers God differs in the individuals mind. God was made in man's image.


----------



## pbradley (Aug 2, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> He would visit regularly,  in a tangible, physical way, not just in the secrecy of someone's mind,  for all the world to see so there would be no question as to his existence.  He would reward and punish based on behavior, the reward or punishment being commensurate to the behavior.   He would lead by example, not "do as I say not as I do".
> 
> I like what Pnome says about him:  "He wouldn't care if I believed in him or not" because he's god and he ain't petty like that.
> 
> That's a start.  More to come.



Ok. Regular visits. If it matters not whether one believes in him, it would be kind of pointless to have regular visits, wouldn't it? Since he wouldn't care whether we believed or not, right?


Reward and punishment for what, exactly? Are there rules? If we don't believe in him, why punish us for not following his rules, if any?


----------



## pnome (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> What would its nature be? What characteristics would it manifest? Would it have rules?



Jesus' "Father" seems like a good choice.  Hard to believe that is supposed to be the same God as in the OT.  

I've always thought that Christians should just drop most of the OT.  Maybe have a new design session like they did with the Councils of Nicea.

Anyway, that's beside the point.  I'll just answer you with pure speculation.

I think, given the brute facts of life, that the only way to explain things is that God is non-interventionist.  And if there is something more than just this life for us, I wouldn't be surprised if it turns out that nothing that happens in this life matters.

I certainly wouldn't want a god that hides from us, but then still expects us to believe in him.  While only offering ancient text to give us any hint of his true nature.  And if we don't come to believe that particular ancient text, in the relatively short span of our lives, we'll be punished for ETERNITY.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Reward and punishment for what, exactly? Are there rules? If we don't believe in him, why punish us for not following his rules, if any?



Isn't that how the Christian God is now?


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 3, 2011)

> Jesus' "Father" seems like a good choice. Hard to believe that is supposed to be the same God as in the OT.




I agree with this entire sentence.  Jesus, if taken aside from the OT God of wrath, is what I believe a benevolent God would look like.  He was nothing like the modern Christians.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Ok. Regular visits. If it matters not whether one believes in him, it would be kind of pointless to have regular visits, wouldn't it? Since he wouldn't care whether we believed or not, right?



If someone saw him and watched him do "god" stuff, miracles and such and still refused to believe that he was  god,  I would imagine that he would say "Suit yourself".  I don't see him sending someone to eternity in He11 for that.




pbradley said:


> Reward and punishment for what, exactly? Are there rules? If we don't believe in him, why punish us for not following his rules, if any?



The Golden rule is a pretty good start.  There are many other ideas of what moral behaviors are that cross over the various religions and cultures.  Those would be a good start, too.    During his visits maybe he could hold "town hall meetings" where he could brief humanity on a moral course, taking into consideration present technologies and cultural climates.


----------



## CAL (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't design a God PB.Simply because there is nothing wrong with the God I already have.He is already perfect,what more could a person ask for?His son Jesus is perfect too.We all know "an apple doesn't fall far from the tree"!


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> If someone saw him and watched him do "god" stuff, miracles and such and still refused to believe that he was  god,  I would imagine that he would say "Suit yourself".  I don't see him sending someone to eternity in He11 for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would the individual who rejected him be subject to his rules?


----------



## pbradley (Aug 3, 2011)

CAL said:


> I can't design a God PB.Simply because there is nothing wrong with the God I already have.He is already perfect,what more could a person ask for?His son Jesus is perfect too.We all know "an apple doesn't fall far from the tree"!



I agree with you, sir. The God I have is a God with whom I'm entirely happy.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 3, 2011)

pbradley said:


> Would the individual who rejected him be subject to his rules?



God would just be offering suggestions: "This is what I would do and let me tell you why."  People will still have to decide amongst themselves which ones to adopt as The Law of the Land.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 4, 2011)

design my own god? Ummm, I believe it was Atlas that had an Avatar of a hot chick drinking beer. Ill take her as my god...


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> design my own god? Ummm, I believe it was Atlas that had an Avatar of a hot chick drinking beer. Ill take her as my god...



Goddess.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 5, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> design my own god? Ummm, I believe it was Atlas that had an Avatar of a hot chick drinking beer. Ill take her as my god...



She might have been a transvestite. Still want her?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> She might have been a transvestite. Still want her?



I would design my god so that he could beat up ted_BSR's god.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 5, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I would design my god so that he could beat up ted_BSR's god.



Just don't like me do you?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 5, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Just don't like me do you?



Just playin' witcha.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 6, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Just playin' witcha.



All right then, a little humor to lighten things ups around here couldn't hurt!


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 6, 2011)

If shes a transvestite, then im fooled.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 6, 2011)

vowell462 said:


> If shes a transvestite, then im fooled.



Lola! L-O-L-A, Lola!!!


----------



## Madman (Aug 8, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> If someone saw him and watched him do "god" stuff, miracles and such and still refused to believe that he was  god,  I would imagine that he would say "Suit yourself".  I don't see him sending someone to eternity in He11 for that.



Then where would they go?

The choice is;
                         with God... Heaven
                         without God ....He11


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 8, 2011)

If we're designing him, those wouldn't be the choices.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 8, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> If we're designing him, those wouldn't be the choices.



what would the choices be?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know. I was just sayin.


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 8, 2011)

We don't "design" the Lord.
He breathed life into our nostrils, and fashined us in his own image.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 8, 2011)

Michael F. Gray said:


> We don't "design" the Lord.
> He breathed life into our nostrils, and fashined us in his own image.



Understood..........we know your stance.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 8, 2011)

Madman said:


> Then where would they go?
> 
> The choice is;
> with God... Heaven
> without God ....He11



No one deserves He11.



Michael F. Gray said:


> We don't "design" the Lord.
> He breathed life into our nostrils, and fashined us in his own image.



You design your god just like Pradley designs his god and Madman designs his god. It's all in your head.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 8, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> No one deserves He11.
> 
> 
> 
> You design your god just like Pradley designs his god and Madman designs his god. It's all in your head.



Just like your god beating up my god is in your head!


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 8, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Just like your god beating up my god is in your head!



Actually, I decided to worship 7 gods.  7 whoopings at once!


----------



## Asath (Aug 8, 2011)

Design My Own God?

Really?  Cool.

First, I would make my God have to have all of the good qualities that the existing gods have, like mercy and omnipotence, and omniscience, and forgiveness.  It would have to be pure, saintly, kind, benevolent, and have the power to answer my prayers.  It would have to answer all my doubts and fears as well, and be the true answer to all of my petty earthly woes.  It wouldn’t hurt if it existed, as well, since the not existing part gets pretty annoying in this whole God business, depending on who you ask.

The God of my design wouldn’t need to bother me by being a God of ‘Thou Shalt Not,’ since (being the perfect Being who executed a perfect design) there wouldn’t be anything in place to start with that ‘Thou Shalt Not.’  The stuff we needed would just sort of be here, because God wanted us to have it, what with having created us in His image and all; and the stuff He didn’t want anything to do with wouldn’t have existed in the first place (again going back to that perfect Being making a perfect creation thing).  A real God, capable of anything, wouldn’t toy with me, in other words, unless he had an adolescent sense of humor.  My God would certainly have a sense of humor, but it wouldn’t extend to torturing His people just for the fun of it.  That would be sort of childish, for a God.

My God wouldn’t have need of all the bad things the existing gods have, like choosing among his Creation based on who read which book or believed which preacher.  That sort of thing is kind of sick, for a God, to put those He created in competition against each other just to see who will win His favor.  And to heck with those who fail in that.  A real God ought to be a bit more secure than that, and not need to worry so much over whether He is worshipped according to the right procedures.  A real God wouldn’t need to be worshipped at all.  What could possibly be the point?  

A real God wouldn’t have visited any earthy woes upon us to begin with, and would be incapable of condemning anyone for their actions or failures to act, or for their beliefs or failures to believe, because there wouldn’t be anything to condemn anyone about.  A perfect creation would abide no imperfections, and there would be no cause other than the one perfect cause.  My God would be that perfect cause that is so desired, and all human conflict would evaporate, since God (in his Omniscience) had clearly seen to it that no such conflicts could exist in such a perfect Creation.  Perfection either exists, or is flawed.  My God allows no flaws, because they mar the thought of His own perfection unacceptably.

My God would also be a pretty snappy dresser, probably a trend-setter for fashion, and He would probably live in a pretty cool house.  Those big, cold, somber churches with all the carvings and statues of dead folks and the imposing, intimidating atmosphere wouldn’t be the sorts of places that a God would want to hang around.  Too depressing.  A real God wouldn’t need to try to impress people, or cow them with grandeur, or bully them through ignorant mouthpieces preaching even more ignorant sermons.  Why would a God need to preach?  My God would be serving up free soft-serve at the Dairy Queen on Fridays, dishing up the barbeque on Saturday, and seeing to it that the hops and barley were properly balanced so the beer was always well made.

A God for the people, if He was to have made them.  Not a God of the people, who obviously have made Him.  One with some quality control procedures in place, who stopped by regularly to make sure all was well.

How cool would that be?


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> No one deserves He11.



Therefore, according to you, everyone deserves heaven.

Sure glad you don't get to design God.


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

Asath said:


> Design My Own God?
> 
> Really?  Cool.
> 
> ...



That would STINK!!!!!

That god would not even make a good dad much less a good god.

That's not God that is just a beer drinking buddy.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 9, 2011)

Asath said:


> Design My Own God?
> 
> Really?  Cool.
> 
> ...



You would want God to make everyone robots? Without the choice to NOT choose Him?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 9, 2011)

Madman said:


> Therefore, according to you, everyone deserves heaven.
> 
> Sure glad you don't get to design God.



I said no one deserves He11. You made some kind of erroneous leap in your understanding of what I said.  How did that happen?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Aug 9, 2011)

God would fatally whoop the devil's behind and we would all live happily ever after.


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I said no one deserves He11. You made some kind of erroneous leap in your understanding of what I said.  How did that happen?



Ambush,

You evaded the question.  The only choices given are:

With God = heaven
Without God = he11

Again I ask:   Where do they go?


----------



## JFS (Aug 9, 2011)

Madman said:


> Where do they go?




The only choices given are:

a) Bronze age goat herders were an infallible source of information about speculative space-time dimensions and the means of supernatural interdimensional passage; 

b) The earth really is hollow and there is a guy with horns and a pitchfork waiting for them; or

b) We lack sufficient knowledge of any timeless or ethereal life force that continues after or independent of physical existence to conclude there is afterlife at all.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Aug 9, 2011)

After reading some responses in the recent poacher thread,quiet a few folks' god has 4 legs and big antlers.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 9, 2011)

Madman said:


> Ambush,
> 
> You evaded the question.  The only choices given are:
> 
> ...



Why do you think those are the only two choices???


----------



## Madman (Aug 9, 2011)

JFS said:


> The only choices given are:
> 
> a) Bronze age goat herders were an infallible source of information about speculative space-time dimensions and the means of supernatural interdementional passage;
> 
> ...



according to who?


----------



## JFS (Aug 9, 2011)

Madman said:


> according to who?



Are you evading the question?


----------



## Steve Thompson (Aug 9, 2011)

He would give us a message that would last for thousands of years. A guide showing us how to save the energy in our bodys that makes this flesh & bone move. He has no time, a second would be a 1000 years to man kind. He would be busy building empires through out the universe. Living by his word, when we die, this energy leaves our body like the aurora boralis, with a predestin trip, just like the sea turtles, going home. God had to leave us a guide & example that man can understand and relate to. We can not imagine any part of his being & plan for us. It's called faith & it has carryed the greatest people on this earth for over 2000 years.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 9, 2011)

Steve Thompson said:


> He would give us a message that would last for thousands of years. A guide showing us how to save the energy in our bodys that makes this flesh & bone move. He has no time, a second would be a 1000 years to man kind. He would be busy building empires through out the universe. Living by his word, when we die, this energy leaves our body like the aurora boralis, with a predestin trip, just like the sea turtles, going home. God had to leave us a guide & example that man can understand and relate to. We can not imagine any part of his being & plan for us. It's called faith & it has carryed the greatest people on this earth for over 2000 years.



But 1000 years is like a second. 2000 years is like 2 seconds. Our lives don't count for much on a wordly scale of time. What about the many many 2 thousands of years prior to the last 2 thousand?


----------



## bullethead (Aug 9, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> God would fatally whoop the devil's behind and we would all live happily ever after.



I'm guessing he can't, otherwise what is stopping him??? Besides neither being real.............LOL!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 9, 2011)

Or if we're designing him, he wouldn't have made something so bad that he'd wait thousands of years to defeat in the first place.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 9, 2011)

The Devil is the only way to explain why such a God worthy of our love and respect can't protect us or stop evil. The makers of these stories had to include an out. God is all everything except he can't do this and can't do that because of something HE created and won't un-create. I wish people would see these fibs for what they really are.


----------



## JFS (Aug 9, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I wish people would see these fibs for what they really are.



Amen brother, I was thinking the same thing this morning.  Some people are always throwing out Pascal's wager or the like and asking "what's the harm in believing?"  There is a thread in one of the other forums that attempts to analyze the role Satan is playing in someone's personal problems.  I can't help but be amazed that otherwise functional people are attributing personal issues to the influence of a mythical entity like that.  Where's the harm?  There's the harm- not dealing with reality.


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 9, 2011)

JFS said:


> Amen brother, I was thinking the same thing this morning.  Some people are always throwing out Pascal's wager or the like and asking "what's the harm in believing?"  There is a thread in one of the other forums that attempts to analyze the role Satan is playing in someone's personal problems.  I can't help but be amazed that otherwise functional people are attributing personal issues to the influence of a mythical entity like that.  Where's the harm?  There's the harm- not dealing with reality.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 9, 2011)

JFS said:


> Amen brother, I was thinking the same thing this morning.  Some people are always throwing out Pascal's wager or the like and asking "what's the harm in believing?"  There is a thread in one of the other forums that attempts to analyze the role Satan is playing in someone's personal problems.  I can't help but be amazed that otherwise functional people are attributing personal issues to the influence of a mythical entity like that.  Where's the harm?  There's the harm- not dealing with reality.



I saw the thread your talking about. Geeze the guy is SOOO nice, sooo good, soooo spiritual, soooo religious , but he drinks and runs around on his wife and blah blah blah......... It's GOT to be the DEVIL!!!!!! Don't hold anyone accountable for their own actions....blame it on the devil. Every court defendant should argue that the devil made them do it so therefore they can't be held accountable....lock up satan and free the inmates, it's not their fault!
Satan is an excuse to use as why the almighty does not have an almighty grip on things. If our one made up "good" being lets bad things happen, well it's not his fault, HE made a "bad" being that he no longer has control over.....Just another excuse when questioned about the faults of the infallible.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 9, 2011)

JFS said:


> Amen brother, I was thinking the same thing this morning.  Some people are always throwing out Pascal's wager or the like and asking "what's the harm in believing?"  There is a thread in one of the other forums that attempts to analyze the role Satan is playing in someone's personal problems.  I can't help but be amazed that otherwise functional people are attributing personal issues to the influence of a mythical entity like that.  Where's the harm?  There's the harm- not dealing with reality.




If somebody believes in God, and also believes everybody is responsible for their own actions and are without excuse for how they live and treat others, is there any harm in believing?  

I read the thread you are talking about.  The guy in question sounds like he has an illness, not a "satan" problem.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 10, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> If somebody believes in God, and also believes everybody is responsible for their own actions and are without excuse for how they live and treat others, is there any harm in believing?
> 
> I read the thread you are talking about.  The guy in question sounds like he has an illness, not a "satan" problem.



Does Satan mess with people?  Can God stop Satan from messing with people?  In a court of law they call that something.....I can't recall the word.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 10, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Does Satan mess with people?  Can God stop Satan from messing with people?  In a court of law they call that something.....I can't recall the word.



I'm not following how your question relates to mine.  I think the word you are looking for is complicit.  If the answer to your question is yes, then yes.  If the answer to your question is no, then no.  I personally think blaming "satan" is a cop-out to avoid personal responsibility.  

My question is: does believing in God harm anybody if an individual does not use that belief to excuse immorral behavior (such as the thread in question) or to judge other people's actions.  I don't see how it does.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 10, 2011)

JB0704 said:


> My question is: does believing in God harm anybody if an individual does not use that belief to excuse immorral behavior (such as the thread in question) or to judge other people's actions.  I don't see how it does.



The way you describe using the belief, no. No harm. But very few believers(in any god or religion) keep it to themselves. I think the more religious a person is the more they use those beliefs to judge or make excuses for themselves and others.

Tsunami in Japan, extreme heat, floods...ANY weather where damage occurs= God is angry

Boozing, running around, abuse,= that's got to be the Devil.

Thinking you won the top prize at Bingo because you said a little prayer asking for O-13......ya might want to seek help.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 10, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I think the more religious a person is the more they use those beliefs to judge or make excuses for themselves and others.



I agree with you on this.  I also think that believing in God is different than being religious.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Why do you think those are the only two choices???



Because the Creator of the universe says that is the only choice.

Why do you think it is not?


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Or if we're designing him, he wouldn't have made something so bad that he'd wait thousands of years to defeat in the first place.



Grace.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 10, 2011)

bullethead said:


> I saw the thread your talking about. Geeze the guy is SOOO nice, sooo good, soooo spiritual, soooo religious , but he drinks and runs around on his wife and blah blah blah......... It's GOT to be the DEVIL!!!!!! Don't hold anyone accountable for their own actions....blame it on the devil. Every court defendant should argue that the devil made them do it so therefore they can't be held accountable....lock up satan and free the inmates, it's not their fault!
> Satan is an excuse to use as why the almighty does not have an almighty grip on things. If our one made up "good" being lets bad things happen, well it's not his fault, HE made a "bad" being that he no longer has control over.....Just another excuse when questioned about the faults of the infallible.


It's post like this Bullet that let me know that you truly do not understand the Christian faith or the bible. I know you have read the bible many times, but did you ask God to reveal Himself and truth to you with a truly sincere heart? I'm sure you will say yes, but I cannot and will not accept that answer, because I think the outcome of your worldview would be different if that were the case. You can read it till your cross eyed, but until your heart is truly sincere to the Lord, it's not going to "click".

Your post above is very very far off in a discription of the bible and Christianity.


----------



## bullethead (Aug 10, 2011)

String, been there, done that, it did not work for me as it did you. My description is so far off that it is closer than you think.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

Madman said:


> Because the Creator of the universe says that is the only choice.
> 
> Why do you think it is not?



This whole thread is about desinging our own god if you didn't realize. So all bets are off.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> This whole thread is about desinging our own god if you didn't realize. So all bets are off.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

Not my fault, I didn't start the thread.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Not my fault, I didn't start the thread.



The  was not about the thread.  It was in recognition of the obivious.  Which you have shown very well.

Those who have no answers give no answers.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm lost... I answered your question as it pertained to this thread.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'm lost... I answered your question as it pertained to this thread.



So is it safe to say your complete answer would be:

"Because the god I (You) designed, gives a third choice."


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

No. I didn't really design my own god. It would take me far too long to try to think something up... and I'm lazy. I just wanted to point out that there CAN be any number of choices.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> No. I didn't really design my own god. It would take me far too long to try to think something up... and I'm lazy. I just wanted to point out that there CAN be any number of choices.



Lazy?  Are you in your own Avatar?

But out of curiosity what would "your god" offer as another choice?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

Yep. I'm the one on top.

I'm saying I haven't nor do I really want to put the thought in to it. I would have already. I was just pointing out that godly or biblical constraints wouldn't apply when someone is designing a god.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> I'm saying I haven't nor do I really want to put the thought in to it.



Thanks Triple.  That explains A LOT about A LOT.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

You can definitely take from that whatever you think it might explain.


----------



## Madman (Aug 10, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> You can definitely take from that whatever you think it might explain.



I did.

Ya'll have a great evening. I am going home to "grits & gravy".


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 10, 2011)

I know you did. I was just making sure you knew that I don't care what you can try to explain with it.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 10, 2011)

Madman said:


> Because the Creator of the universe says that is the only choice.
> 
> Why do you think it is not?




Isn't it obvious after all this time that I think you're absolutely wrong.


----------



## Madman (Aug 11, 2011)

Madman said:


> Ambush,
> 
> You evaded the question.  The only choices given are:
> 
> ...



I know you will not answer but I will ask a third time.


----------



## JFS (Aug 11, 2011)

Madman said:


> I know you will not answer but I will ask a third time.



Why would anyone waste their time answering a flawed question?  (as opposed to wasting their time pointing out the flaw )


----------



## Madman (Aug 11, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> ... and I'm lazy.



The truth is Triple answered for all of ya'll.  

Good day my friend.  

See you at lunch.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 11, 2011)

Madman said:


> I know you will not answer but I will ask a third time.




They get reincarnated or they go to Nirvana.

As silly as those propositions sound to you, your sound equally silly to me.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

Madman said:


> The truth is Triple answered for all of ya'll.
> 
> Good day my friend.
> 
> See you at lunch.



I'm lazy.. yes. I don't need or want to sit and contemplate all of the details of what I think a god should be like. I've got better things to do which would include posting in threads I see as relavent or more important to me.

I'm also not lazy enough to just believe what I've been told all my life just because it's what I've been told all my life.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> They get reincarnated or they go to Nirvana.
> 
> As silly as those propositions sound to you, your sound equally silly to me.



Here we go, I'll try not to be lazy.. I figured this part out for you ambush.. they don't go to Nirvana.. they go to NARNIA.. you misread whatever book you got that from


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 11, 2011)

TripleXBullies said:


> Yep. I'm the one on top.
> 
> I'm saying I haven't nor do I really want to put the thought in to it. I would have already. I was just pointing out that godly or biblical constraints wouldn't apply when someone is designing a god.



Is it not lazy to keep your mind fixated on something biblical when this thread is obviously not regarding something biblical? Expand your thinking a little bit out of the bounds of a book.


----------



## Madman (Aug 11, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> They get reincarnated or they go to Nirvana.
> 
> As silly as those propositions sound to you, your sound equally silly to me.



You see ambush that is where we differ.  You see my beliefs as SILLY.  I do not see your flippant remarks as silly, only as sad. 

But we have been at this for a long time and I believe you to be worth the struggle.

May the peace of God be with you.  

“Eternity is a very dangerous place if you are not certain of your salvation.”   (Someone else)


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 12, 2011)

Madman said:


> You see ambush that is where we differ.  You see my beliefs as SILLY.  I do not see your flippant remarks as silly, only as sad.
> 
> But we have been at this for a long time and I believe you to be worth the struggle.
> 
> ...




Make no mistake, I find your predicament sad as well.  

Was that quote told to you by a Muslim?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 14, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> Make no mistake, I find your predicament sad as well.
> Was that quote told to you by a Muslim?



Then why didn't you say that in the first place? You said it was "silly".

Sad, or Silly?

You waver under the guise of intelligent discussion.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Aug 14, 2011)

I see where Ambush said he sounded silly and he is said for his predicament. Did you just lose yourself in attention to detail?


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 14, 2011)

ted_BSR said:


> Then why didn't you say that in the first place? You said it was "silly".
> 
> Sad, or Silly?
> 
> You waver under the guise of intelligent discussion.




I think your predicament is sad and silly, silly goose.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 14, 2011)

ambush80 said:


> I think your predicament is sad and silly, silly goose.



I have no predicament.


----------

